# Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten



## wolfpower (7. Juni 2010)

*Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

moin, moin!

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, keine Spur von der Prämie. 

und nun?


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Seit wann is denn das ABO schon abgelaufen?


----------



## wolfpower (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Seit wann is denn das ABO schon abgelaufen?



vor ca. einer Woche ist die letzte Ausgabe des Probeabos gekommen und
somit ist das Probeabo ausgelaufen. Betrag war natürlich längst überwiesen..


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Hi,

hast du schon ein E-Mail mit dem Problem an computec@dpv.de geschickt?

Marco


----------



## Eurofighter97 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Moin
Mir geht es genauso, habe ein Zweijahres Abo im Dezember 2009 gemacht und warte bis Heute auf die Prämie
Mails habe ich denen auch schon gesendet immer die Standard Antwort.
(vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
Wir haben Sie auf keinen Fall vergessen!
Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ergibt sich nur leider eine Verzögerung beim Versand der Prämie. Nach Eingang der neuen Lieferung werden wir Ihnen die bereits für Sie reservierte Prämie umgehend zusenden. Solange bitten wir Sie noch um etwas Geduld.

Herzlichen Dank für Ihr Verständnis. )
Das habe ich jedesmal bekommen . Vielleicht wird Das Material erst Irgendwo abgebaut fürs Netzteil.
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## abo@computec.de (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Hi,
um welche Prämie geht's denn?
Gruß
Abo-Service


----------



## Eurofighter97 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Moin 
Es geht um ein Be-Quit Netzteil. das im Dezember 2009 bei einen 2 Jahres Abo erhältlich war.
Das Geld fürs Abo wurde  anfang April 2010 Abgebucht.
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## wolfpower (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

vor 16 Tagen habe ich Computec das erste Mal angeschrieben,
wenige Tage später zum 2. Mal. Nun zum 3. Mal.. 



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> um welche Prämie geht's denn?
> Gruß
> Abo-Service



so ein Temperatur Meßgerät von Scythe


----------



## onkel walter (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

ja, so gehts mir auch, habe aber 2 Antworten erhalten, beides der gleiche kopierte Standardtext, dass ich nicht vergessen wurde.... zwischen den beiden Schreiben musste ich aber auch jeweils 3 Mal mailen, um diese Antwort ztu bekommen


----------



## wolfpower (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



onkel walter schrieb:


> ja, so gehts mir auch, habe aber 2 Antworten erhalten, beides der gleiche kopierte Standardtext, dass ich nicht vergessen wurde.... zwischen den beiden Schreiben musste ich aber auch jeweils 3 Mal mailen, um diese Antwort ztu bekommen



Antwort bekam ich auch, und zwar, dass die Kundennummer fehlt,
und die reichte ich am 24. nach.

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Peter987 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

............


----------



## smartysmart34 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du schon ein E-Mail mit dem Problem an computec@dpv.de geschickt?
> 
> Marco


 
Mag ja sein, das die Abo-Abwicklung oder das Prämiengeschäft "outgesourced" wurde, aber ich finde es doch beachtlich wie scheinbar egal es der PCGH ist, dass der Dienstleister so nachhaltig schlecht arbeitet. Das Fällt am Ende doch auch auf PCGH zurück. Ausser, das das Teil des Auftrags war...?!?

Ratlos,
Martin

Edith: Type


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

PCGH (und damit der Redaktion) ist es sicherlich nicht egal, wie der Abo-Dienstleister seine Arbeit verrichtet (das gilt auch für alle anderen Redaktionen im Verlag). Wenn du jemanden die Schuld geben willst, dann in erster Linie dem Dienstleister und nicht der Redaktion. Die kann nämlich nicht viel machen, außer auf baldige Bearbeitung drängen, so wie du auch. 

Bitte differenziere da etwas.


----------



## Peter987 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

............


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> PCGH (und damit der Redaktion) ist es sicherlich nicht egal, wie der Abo-Dienstleister seine Arbeit verrichtet (das gilt auch für alle anderen Redaktionen im Verlag). Wenn du jemanden die Schuld geben willst, dann in erster Linie dem Dienstleister und nicht der Redaktion. Die kann nämlich nicht viel machen, außer auf baldige Bearbeitung drängen, so wie du auch.
> 
> Bitte differenziere da etwas.


Es scheint aber so das PCGH ja anscheinend nichts unternimmt, außerdem ganz schuldlos ist die Redaktion ja sicher nicht, wer hatte denn die Schnapsidee diesen sry scheiss Dienstleister zu wählen?


----------



## smartysmart34 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> PCGH (und damit der Redaktion) ist es sicherlich nicht egal, wie der Abo-Dienstleister seine Arbeit verrichtet (das gilt auch für alle anderen Redaktionen im Verlag). Wenn du jemanden die Schuld geben willst, dann in erster Linie dem Dienstleister und nicht der Redaktion. Die kann nämlich nicht viel machen, außer auf baldige Bearbeitung drängen, so wie du auch.
> 
> Bitte differenziere da etwas.


 
Ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint?
Gut, ich differenziere ggf. zwischen Redaktion und Verlag. Hilf mir weiter und sage mir, wer Auftraggeber in dem Fall ist. Der Dienstleister wickelt entsprechend Auftrag durch den Auftraggeber ab (einhaltung von SLAs). Wird die vereinbarte Leistung nicht erbracht halte ich als Auftraggeber Zahlungen zurück, oder mache von einem Kündigungsrecht gebrauch. Dann wechsle ich den Dienstleister zu einem, der den Job wenigstens vernünftig macht.

Der Dienstleister mag ein eigenständiges Unternehmen sein, die Durchführung des Auftrages findet jedenfalls hoffentlich NICHT ungesteuert statt. Er ist in der Regel an die Weisungen des Auftraggebers gebunden. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, oder so nicht gelebt wird, ist das das Problem und das Verschulden des Auftraggebers.

Bitte erkläre mir nochmal, wo ich denn bitte differenzieren soll.

Danke und Gruß,
Martin


----------



## abo@computec.de (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



DArklordofchaos schrieb:


> So, ... ich hab nun nach einem halben jahr endlich eine klare antwort bekommen... nach wochen/monatelangem hinhalten wurde mir gesagt dass der mir immer wieder versprochene artikel (wird nachbestellt - dauert nur etwas) doch nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
> vor einem halben jahr ist das geld dort eingegangen und ich bin nur hingehalten worden. Das finde ich wohl eine Frechheit, da das produkt mir fast wichtiger war als das Abo.
> ich darf mir zwar jetzt was anderes aussuchen, aber irgendwie spricht mich absolut nichts davon an.. ich bin sehr enttäuscht!
> 
> Entweder mir sagen dass es nicht mehr nachbestellt wird, oder mir sagen dass es dauert, dann kanns von mir aus lange dauern, aber solang ichs krieg ists in ordnung. ich finde es aber absolut nicht in ordnung auf etwas ewig zu warten um dann zu lesen bekommen dass es sinnlos war...




Um konkret auf Ihren Fall eingehen zu können und Ihren persönlichen Fall untersuchen zu können, senden Sie mir bitte konkrete Daten und Ihren Mailverkehr an abo@computec.de
Mails an diese Mailadresse werden direkt vom Verlag bearbeitet und untersucht.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service


----------



## TempestX1 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

/ Editiert schreibe abo@ an.


----------



## Skutti (6. August 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Erst mal ein Hallo ins Forum,
ich klinke mich mal direkt ein und kann nur bestätigen, daß
diese Prämienpolitik (von wo gesteuert interessiert mich eigentlich nicht)
schon eine gewisse Dreistigkeit aufweist.
Mein 24 Monate Abo läuft seit Dez.09 und auf meine Prämie warte ich, 
wie solls auch anders sein, noch immer.
Ich habs sogar mal mit dieser Hotline probiert, die in dem netten "tut uns leid, ihre Prämie ist leider aus" Brief stand.
Der freundlich Mann am Telefon versicherte mir natürlich, daß meine
Ersatzprämie - denn das ausgesuchte Be Quiet Netzteil sei nicht lieferbar - läääääängst unterwegs ist.
Das war allerdings auch schon vor 6 Wochen und langsam wird die Sache echt nervig.......
*Was zum Geier kann ich machen, außer mein Abo zu kündigen???*


----------



## smartysmart34 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*



Skutti schrieb:


> *Was zum Geier kann ich machen, außer mein Abo zu kündigen???*


 
Meine Meinung: Nix sonst. 
Ich wundere mich, wieso nicht flächendeckend die Abonnenten kündigen. Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wieviel Prozent der Abonnenten tatsächlich die gewünschte Prämie erhalten. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn von den wirklich begehrten Prämien nur 1-2 Duzend auf Lager liegen.
Aber wer kann das schon beweisen.
Vielleicht wäre es konsequenter, wenn die Prämien als "Verlosung" oder "Gewinnspiel" bezeichnet würden


----------



## Wanderer (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Das grenzt doch alles schon an Betrug!


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

 Wenn ich so was lese, bekomme ich immer weniger Lust auf nen ABo muss ich zugeben.


----------



## ClareQuilty (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Also, ich hatte mit meinem Mini-Abo bislang keine Probleme. Prämie (USB-Stick) und Heft waren pünktlich und ohne Probleme im Briefkasten.

Würde gerne noch eine Frage hier dran hängen: Reicht zur Kündigung des Mini-Abos eine Mail an computec@dpv.de? Oder muss es ein Brief/Postkarte sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miniabo ausgelaufen, Prämie nicht erhalten*

Für Änderungen am normalen Abo hat bei mir bislang immer eine Mail gereicht.


----------

